# capspray/hvlp



## aaron61

What's your favorite?? Thinkin about picking up 1 of these


----------



## DeanV

I think any 5 stage or higher should be good. Apollo has some nice ones, capspray, Graco. I like the Graco turbine for storage use. I do not love the Graco guns, but they spray well. I must over tighten them and bend the ears on the cup and the rim too easily for me, which then makes them prone to leaking.


----------



## mpminter

While I don't own an HVLP myself, I have a good friend that loves his Titan 6 stage (I think it's the 115?) I've had a chance to play around with it and was impressed by the quality of the unit.


----------



## alertchief

I have a 115 and yes it's the 6 stage. Get several different needle sets for different products!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I have a 5 stage Graco, and I will tell you I miss the Titan, the unit and the gun. I'm surprised you don't have one yet. There great, It is what keeps me from buying a proshot.


----------



## aaron61

I have 1 out there.Forget what kind.Just wanting to get another. We do allot with just an airless & small tips as well but nothing like 1 of these.I just didn't want to drop $1,500 on 1 of these.I also like having the pressure pot though.It gives more flexibility.


----------



## vermontpainter

The Graco 9.5 Turboforce is nice. The Apollo 1050VR is heavenly.


----------



## Andyman

I have a CapSpray 9100 4 stage that is very nice. Anything 4 stage and above will spray what you need. I believe mine was about a grand. I do like the storage compartments of the Gracos.


----------



## aaron61

I think I would want a 5 or 6 stage


----------



## vermontpainter

aaron61 said:


> I think I would want a 5 or 6 stage


Aaron

The 9.5 is really a tough rig because it is enclosed basically in a toolbox. We own several hvlp and that is the one that I am most comfortable seeing go out in a van because it is tough. Some are made to be on the road, while others are better shop based.


----------



## NEPS.US

I have the Titan 5 stage. Used it today to poly some wood ceilings. Nice rig.


----------



## PatsPainting

dumb question here but what does each stage do? I have an old graco 1200 that I hardly use. I had it at least 10 years and it never failed to spray what I needed. Its only two stages. I use a 2qt pot with it.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter

PatsPainting said:


> dumb question here but what does each stage do? I have an old graco 1200 that I hardly use. I had it at least 10 years and it never failed to spray what I needed. Its only two stages. I use a 2qt pot with it.
> 
> Pat


Suck and blow.


----------



## dmpaint

Looking for some help. I'm using a capspray cs9100 and am having 2 problems. I am getting small hairs/fibers and some debris in the paint even though I'm using a fine mesh cone strainer and tack clothing the cabinets, doors and drawers. Also, I'm using B/M ironclad an impervo low luster oil and the finish seems...dull, inconsistent...as if it needs another coat, even though I've got several on there at this point. A coworker thinks too much thinner mite be the issue with the finish, but if I don't thin enuff, the paint orangepeels a bit. I have plenty of experience spraying latex enamels that finish great, but this is the first time I've painted an entire house (7500 sq ft) with oil. I sprayed the doors, doorframes, wainscot etc. with an airless and it looks good, but I want to give this customer a furniture quality finish on their cabs. Thanks in advance for any and all that mite have advice.


----------



## wills fresh coat

aaron61 said:


> I have 1 out there.Forget what kind.Just wanting to get another. We do allot with just an airless & small tips as well but nothing like 1 of these.I just didn't want to drop $1,500 on 1 of these.I also like having the pressure pot though.It gives more flexibility.




aaron there is nothin like a good pressure pot...save your $$$$


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> Suck and blow.


Great game.


----------



## wills fresh coat

dmpaint said:


> Looking for some help. I'm using a capspray cs9100 and am having 2 problems. I am getting small hairs/fibers and some debris in the paint even though I'm using a fine mesh cone strainer and tack clothing the cabinets, doors and drawers. Also, I'm using B/M ironclad an impervo low luster oil and the finish seems...dull, inconsistent...as if it needs another coat, even though I've got several on there at this point. A coworker thinks too much thinner mite be the issue with the finish, but if I don't thin enuff, the paint orangepeels a bit. I have plenty of experience spraying latex enamels that finish great, but this is the first time I've painted an entire house (7500 sq ft) with oil. I sprayed the doors, doorframes, wainscot etc. with an airless and it looks good, but I want to give this customer a furniture quality finish on their cabs. Thanks in advance for any and all that mite have advice.


the particals may be airborn


----------



## dmpaint

Really doubt it. wondering if it could be coming from the air feed, but two stage filter seems completely clean


----------



## snkd

WoW i didn't know they still made the old vacuum that doesn't suck. I had a CS9100 long ago. Way to slow for anything I wanted to do.


----------



## Scotiadawg

wills fresh coat said:


> the particals may be airborn


Are you straining your paint before you thin or after ? I've had thinners that were really _dirty_. Could also being blowing fine dust up off floors etc?:blink:


----------



## aaron61

Nice Will....I know back when I was still out in the field I hated using the cups.Didn't matter how much I was spraying the pot was the way to go.


----------



## mr.fixit

NEPS was nice enough to let me borrow his Titan 5 stage to paint some cabinets and this unit made me look like I had been doing cabinets for years.


----------



## Dschadt

I've preferred the Graco sprayers myself. You can get a good reconditioned one for a lot less than new.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Ok. This thread and the recent AAA threads have made me dig out my old HVLP. I haven't used it in about ten years, as I love the production of a airless with a FF tip. I first need to take it into _my_ "Mr. Fixit" guy and have a good going over. Needs a new needle, air cap and air filter. Just hope parts are not hard to come by.

My other option that I am seriously thinking about is a new AAA. Been reading through all of those threads, and checking out all of Scotts reviews. I looked at a job two weeks ago where it would be perfect, even included some extra $$ in the price to help ease the purchase.


----------



## PatsPainting

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok. This thread and the recent AAA threads have made me dig out my old HVLP. I haven't used it in about ten years, as I love the production of a airless with a FF tip. I first need to take it into _my_ "Mr. Fixit" guy and have a good going over. Needs a new needle, air cap and air filter. Just hope parts are not hard to come by.
> 
> My other option that I am seriously thinking about is a new AAA. Been reading through all of those threads, and checking out all of Scotts reviews. I looked at a job two weeks ago where it would be perfect, even included some extra $$ in the price to help ease the purchase.


What ever happened with this machine? did you get it fixed up? I have something similar, same pot and gun, but my machine is on wheels and a bit bigger?

I want to upgrade the gun and pot for mine but keep the machine.

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

NEPS.US said:


> Great game.


Lol.


----------



## Oden

The big production slowdown IMO with the hvlp turbine is with being limited to the quart of juice the cup holds. That's not much material between fill ups. This holds two gallons and eliminates the cup.


----------



## Gough

Oden said:


> View attachment 21923
> 
> 
> The big production slowdown IMO with the hvlp turbine is with being limited to the quart of juice the cup holds. That's not much material between fill ups. This holds two gallons and eliminates the cup.


On some tall jobs, we had issues with line pressure drop with the big pot. Switching to 2-qt one that the sprayman has on this belt turned into a reasonable compromise.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

PatsPainting said:


> What ever happened with this machine? did you get it fixed up? I have something similar, same pot and gun, but my machine is on wheels and a bit bigger?
> 
> I want to upgrade the gun and pot for mine but keep the machine.
> 
> Pat


I took it in and put about $100.00 into it, but didn't want to spend anymore. It will work now, but the cost to get everything going on an older machine perfectly isn't cost effective. 

I ended up getting a AAA.


----------



## Damon T

Oden said:


> The big production slowdown IMO with the hvlp turbine is with being limited to the quart of juice the cup holds. That's not much material between fill ups. This holds two gallons and eliminates the cup.


Oden
I was just looking at those online. How's the cleanup? I take it you like the unit? I found them anywhere from $649-900 online. Seemed spendthrift for a cart and mini compressor. 
You're right the slowdown is refilling but also my arm has tendinitis or something from holding the cup gun full of paint too many times. That's my best guess anyways. It would be real nice to get rid of the cup.


----------



## Damon T

Gough said:


> On some tall jobs, we had issues with line pressure drop with the big pot. Switching to 2-qt one that the sprayman has on this belt turned into a reasonable compromise.


Gough
Did you get the capspray one that you hook the turbine air to the cup and then has the air and fluid whips coming off that? Or does your 2 qt remote require a separate air feed like compressor to push fluid??


----------



## Gough

Damon T said:


> Gough
> Did you get the capspray one that you hook the turbine air to the cup and then has the air and fluid whips coming off that? Or does your 2 qt remote require a separate air feed like compressor to push fluid??


Damon, our setup has the separate air feed from the compressor to the pressure pots.


----------



## Gough

Damon T said:


> Oden
> I was just looking at those online. How's the cleanup? I take it you like the unit? I found them anywhere from $649-900 online. Seemed spendthrift for a cart and mini compressor.
> You're right the slowdown is refilling but also my arm has tendinitis or something from holding the cup gun full of paint too many times. That's my best guess anyways. It would be real nice to get rid of the cup.


I like the flexibility of the gun w/o the cup, much easier to maneuver in awkward areas, especially casegoods.

The downside is more volume in the fluid section, meaning more solvent to clean up. That's been a factor for use when we use alkyds.


----------



## Oden

Damon T said:


> Oden I was just looking at those online. How's the cleanup? I take it you like the unit? I found them anywhere from $649-900 online. Seemed spendthrift for a cart and mini compressor. You're right the slowdown is refilling but also my arm has tendinitis or something from holding the cup gun full of paint too many times. That's my best guess anyways. It would be real nice to get rid of the cup.


Yeh that is a bit to spend. Clean up is what it is you got more line with material in it but it's not that big a deal to me compared to using a quart of juice at a time. And Yeh the gun is a lot more maneuverable without a cup hanging off of it for sure.


----------



## mr.fixit

PatsPainting said:


> dumb question here but what does each stage do? I have an old graco 1200 that I hardly use. I had it at least 10 years and it never failed to spray what I needed. Its only two stages. I use a 2qt pot with it.
> 
> Pat


 Pat the number of stages just means the number of fans creating the air supply


----------

